# Any of you having an increase in your pain symptoms?



## Guest (Oct 10, 2000)

Hi,I am really having a bad few days, Pain from my hips to my neck. It feels like I have a bad sunburn on my back and I hurt with position changes. I felt the pain in my lower back off and on for the last month but it has increased its area on my back.I find it hard to always know if it is the fibro thing or something else. Do any of you have this problem? Well I suppose I will have this checked also. Hope everyone is well..I did read that a few of you were feeling bad with the weather changes..Do any of you have arthritic type pain with this fibro thing?thanks,Sea


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

SEA, Yup, sure do. I'm not sure any more what I have or what I don't have! I've been feeling awful, too. More pain in the hips,lower and middle back, shoulders and neck. And then that gives me another one of these god-forsaken migraines. I've been in to the Chiropractor 3 times in the last week. He's helped some and he's been wiling to spend more time with me. He's also working on my feet. I have like a big knot in each foot from the heel thru to the ball of the foot and is very painful. He thinks the muscles have "atrophied", so besides the massaging, etc. that he does , he has me stretching a lot. It is helping some. Sure hope I can get rid of these knots. The feet hurt all the time, no matter what kind of a shoe I wear. But, one thing to remember---we may hurt to move, but if we don't keep moving and do those stretches, we'll only hurt more and stiffen up from the Fibro. Here in North Central Wisconsin, we have been having an unusual cold spell and I'm sure that has aggravatd the Fibro. I've been wearing layers to stay warm. I try not to get chilled. My regular Doc told me months ago that the best thing Fibro sufferers could do is to never get cold. Well, where I live, that is impossible to do much of the time. We only have 3 or 4 warmer months out of the year. I live for the warm days and nights and lots of sunshine. I'm not looking forward to the long, cold, dreary months of Fall and Winter.Take care.Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Ditto to what Karen said---i live in wisconsin too. But i also have Lyme disease---so who knows?Debbie


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2000)

Hi Sea!YES! A thousand times YES! Besides stress being my greatest agravator weather is almost a tie with stress. Any weather front, rain, drop in temp, wind chill, and the worst, winter rains all cause me a higher level of pain. Just when I think I have adjusted to the new weather, it--the fibro & arthritis go on a rampage. I stay home, stay under my electric blanket, wear layers that come off and on, have the heat level raised up and lowered down. It is hard finding a place that is just right so all can settle down ! Also, high heat and humidity cause almost as much pain. I take extra aspirin, walk 5 times a week on my treadmill, keep my electric blanket near my recliner and do what ever it takes to be warm and somewhat comfortable with pain hopefully reduced. I am on hrt and take vit. e every day. I live in the south and last week it was 93. Today the high was 57 and tonight it is to reach the low 30's tonight. Then the rest of the week the night lows are to be in the 40's. I would love to find a place where it was 70 degrees year round. That would work for me just fine!! Take care. JM


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Sea:I can empathize with you. I am also going through a bad bout with pain. I find that around the end of August, I start getting more severe pain. The pain is bad in the neck, shoulders and head right now. Secondary pain in the lower back and buttocks. I agree with Feisty to keep stretching those muscles. I am taking yoga again and I know that by this time of the year I'm usually a basketcase, but so far I've been able to function in spite of the pain. Take warm baths and if you can, try to squeeze in a massage. I know that it's hard when you are in so much pain you start wonder if it isn't something else. For me that is usually the case and then anxiety comes over me. You are the best judge of your body. If you feel the need to have tests ran, then see your doc. It will give you peace of mind.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hi,a bit of increse in pain,and crohns is rearing its ulgy head.i read san deigo had the most even temps in the country,seeya there.denny


----------



## Mio (Dec 19, 1999)

Hi Sea,yes I have that sunburn feeling too! And I feel much more pain in all areas of my body, maybe it has to do with the weather. It has been raining, the Autumn has really began now and I hate it! I always get much worse when the weather is cold and with high humidity. I did an upper endoscopy and colonscopy last Friday and I got fever and terrible pain. Not only in the bowel area, but my FMS got worse too. Have alot of cramping and numbness in my legs...Take care, Mio


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2000)

Besides the fibro, I didn't tell y'all that I was also diagnosed with a good ol case of osteoarthritis and it is everywhere. So, yes, this colder weather is not helping. My doc says that if the ostea is in your hands and fingers, then it is all over your bod. No wonder I hurt!!!! My second fingers on both hands, the middle knuckle is ugly and big from the osteo. I started taking the glucosamine and chondroiton a few days ago. Waiting to see if I get any results. Some say that stuff takes awhile to notice a difference.But we will forge ahead and keep going as we always do, RIGHT?!?!?!? Lynne


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

mio,thats interesting,i find that any medical proceduar increses FMS symtoms,and ive had many.denny


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2000)

Hi there. I too have the same problems. I don't know if the pain is coming from my back or around my kidneys sometimes and I am always running to the loo to pee. Aparently this is part of it all.I splashed out yesterday and brought some soap with lavender oil in it. I also got some lavender massage oil. It was quite funny and hard trying to massage myself but it is worth a try.


----------

